# Sourcing a motor to replace a whole house fan?



## Don2222 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello

Our hallway whole house fan pooped out again! This time just want a new motor, it should be cheaper and easier to replace. It is direct drive and 24" fan blade and 28" square overall.

Has anyone seen just the motor for this? The Fan is a Home Depot Master Flow WHF24
See pics and motor tag below:

Pic 1 - Whole House Fan
Pic 2 - Fan Model #
Pic 3 - Motor tag

Motor Tag
Model D-XIN-PSC-6P28P-1/4HP-DR E0209515
120Vac 60Hz 5.0 Amp
1/4HP Single Phase1075 RPM
INSUL Class A Continuous
Resettable Thermal Protector E214731
Changzhou New Zone Desheng Elec. Appliance Co LTD.

Here is a guy looking for a similar motor. Hope this one is easier to source out?
http://www.doityourself.com/forum/d...n-systems/387593-motor-whole-house-fan.html#b
He did get a good suggestion
*Replacement motor for master flow 24" attic fan*

I just ordered a replacement motor directly from Master Flow, a division of GAF. If you have your original paperwork, there is a 10 year warranty and it should be no cost for the part just shipping. ​​You can view the attic fan at: MasterFlow Whole House Fans​​The replacement motor can be purchased by calling 1-877-423-2665 (Master Flow customer service) for $74.48 including shipping. I spoke with Chris there. Their part number is V909319.​


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 8, 2013)

the model number cited: V909319 worked well in google. A few options:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99319-Venti...ultDomain_0&hash=item232df3a0bf#ht_886wt_1161

http://www.partshousesupply.com/servlet/the-Motors,-HVAC-dsh-R/s/101/Categories

gotta make sure that it all fits, but there are lots of motors that look to be the same size, same HP and RPM.


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 8, 2013)

My box says WHFS24M, but it looks like the same thing.  4500 cfm.  It's a 2 speed.

It was actually more than I needed, sucked too much pollen in the house.  I'm running a 3 speed 20" box fan blowing into the attic access panel now.  Much quieter and WAY less junk / skeeters, etc getting sucked onto the window screens.  Wired up to the attic light switch, which I replaced with a 12 hr countdown timer.

You should be able to match that up at any local electrical supply store, or find something online.  The nice thing about motors is they are typically standardized in sizing, mounts, shaft diameter, etc.  Those numbers you listed should be all you need.

Are you sure the motor is bad and not just the starting capacitor?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice adaptation!



mustash29 said:


> Are you sure the motor is bad and not just the starting capacitor?


 
Good question?

It just hums when I turn it on. Last time it ran we just heard it slow down and die and just hum?


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 8, 2013)

Starting cap is most likely bad.  Electrical supply place should be able to hook you up for a few bucks.

Dad's central A/C compressor quit last summer.  When he scheduled the service call they gave him a long story about if the compressor is dead he would need a new one, which would not be R-12 anymore, would have to replace the evaporator coil too, flush lines out, etc, essentially quoted him a whole new system.  When the tech arrived he started in on the same line of crap.

It wound up being a $20 capacitor on the compressor motor.  The service call was more than the parts cost.


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 9, 2013)

As a side tip, we bought a light from ikea, light bulb/shade and about 20 ft of cord with some hooks ( http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10150211/ ). It hands next to the fan and just looks like a small/medium hanging light, but it is plug in. Anyways, when the fan is running we will sometimes have that on. little gnats are able to get past the screens, they go t o the light, and get sucked into the attic...

Works like a charm, hardly any flying pests in the house now.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 9, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> As a side tip, we bought a light from ikea, light bulb/shade and about 20 ft of cord with some hooks ( http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10150211/ ). It hands next to the fan and just looks like a small/medium hanging light, but it is plug in. Anyways, when the fan is running we will sometimes have that on. little gnats are able to get past the screens, they go t o the light, and get sucked into the attic...
> 
> Works like a charm, hardly any flying pests in the house now.


 
Great idea! I could put a black light over the attic fan and all the bugs would be sucked right up there!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello

I removed the wires off the original bad capacitor and put them on the new capacitor and using butt connectors just connected it in.

The original starting capacitor was 370 VAC 10uf +/- 5%

I went to the local HVAC shop and there was no start cap exactly the same but he said he had a Run Capacitor that was 370 VAC 10upf +/- 6% LOL -- That works fine.

The motor was noisy so I blew the dust out with the compressor and lubricated the shaft with Tuff-Oil Lubit-8 which calmed it right down. It does not run quite as smooth as a brand new motor but for $2.50 and 2 butt connectors and a wire tie because the original metal bracket would not fit.

I also clipped off the wires on the old cap and put some quick disconnect female connectors on and plugged them into the new capacitor! Easy peasy!

It works! See pics below
Click to Enlarge:


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 13, 2013)

awesome, thats waaaaaaaaay better than a new motor! But I would go and put a few more zip ties on it than that one. But i work on submarines for a living, so i like the belt and suspenders approach to everything. Might be overkill, but wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 13, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> awesome, thats waaaaaaaaay better than a new motor! But I would go and put a few more zip ties on it than that one. But i work on submarines for a living, so i like the belt and suspenders approach to everything. Might be overkill, but wouldnt hurt.


 

Good idea!


----------



## mustash29 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Don2222 (Aug 19, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> awesome, thats waaaaaaaaay better than a new motor! But I would go and put a few more zip ties on it than that one. But i work on submarines for a living, so i like the belt and suspenders approach to everything. Might be overkill, but wouldnt hurt.


 

The bad news is that it only ran another day and the motor died!

The good news is, that the fan motor is warrantied for 10 years but I did not have the receipt!

As you can see the date code in the picture above, I emailed that picture and the motor will be replaced under warranty! ! ! 
You can fax the sales slip to 1-910-259-1577 for Warranty or email the pic as I did to WarrantyLLBP@gaf.com  ! ! !

*From: *"WarrantyLLBP" <WarrantyLLBP@gaf.com>
*To: *
*Sent: *Monday, August 19, 2013 2:37:56 PM
*Subject: *RE: Warranty Request for Master Flow Whole House Fan Motor

Your request for a warranty replacement motor is approved. Please allow 5-7 business days for delivery via UPS Ground.

Regards,
Master Flow Warranty Dept.
800-211-9612


----------



## woodgeek (Aug 20, 2013)

so, we conclude the failing motor (bearings?) pooched the cap before giving up the ghost itself?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 20, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> so, we conclude the failing motor (bearings?) pooched the cap before giving up the ghost itself?


Exactly!

Nice 10 year warranty!


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 20, 2013)

which begs the question.... is the capacitor still good? Or when the motor failed, did it take out the capacitor too.....

the warrenty is probably not at all indicitave of how good the components are, just how willing the manufacture is to keep everyone happy. Everything is made by a 5 year old chained to a radiator in china.... the cheap stuff and the expensive stuff are probably off the same production line..........


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 20, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> which begs the question.... is the capacitor still good? Or when the motor failed, did it take out the capacitor too.....
> 
> the warrenty is probably not at all indicitave of how good the components are, just how willing the manufacture is to keep everyone happy. Everything is made by a 5 year old chained to a radiator in china.... the cheap stuff and the expensive stuff are probably off the same production line..........


 

If the new capacitor made the fan motor work for another day and quit, then why would the original capacitor work?

Agree, in this case the warranty is better than the motor!


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 21, 2013)

oh i was just curious if when the motor died if it  broke the replacement capacitor you have. I am not really sure how thae failure mechanism there works. Curious too, as I have a attic fan too, like it a lot, works fine now, but good to know.


----------



## maverick06 (Aug 21, 2013)

and here is the light setup i have for the fan. the cord just plugs into an outlet on the stairs.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 21, 2013)

maverick06 said:


> oh i was just curious if when the motor died if it broke the replacement capacitor you have. I am not really sure how thae failure mechanism there works. Curious too, as I have a attic fan too, like it a lot, works fine now, but good to know.


 

I think the new cap is fine, but I will know for sure when the new replacement motor comes in so stay tuned.


----------

